# Megazorb turned up today!!!



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

This will make me sound like a total geek  but I got ever so excited about my massive bag of megazorb stuff turning up today!! Its strange stuff though isnt?? It smells a bit like something that i cant quite put my finger on. I felt like i had to use quite a lot of it though. My litter tray is quite a large shallow storage box so i lined it with a bit of newspaper and gave it a good covering of megazorb. Will i find that its so absorbent that when iv scooped out the messy bits morning and night,i wont need to keep topping it up every day like iv have been with the wood chip?? Otherwise I dont think it will last me very long unless there's a lot more in the bag that there looks. Xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

YAY

Megazorb is very absorbent so you won't be taking out as much as you did with shavings, I only add more every other day and thats with a group of 4 large rabbits


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

We stopped using it for a while, but I missed it too much. You won't use as much as you did with shavings and there is more in the bag than you think


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Brilliant!  I'm glad its going to go further than I first thought. I wonder if they'l manage to make a mess with it in the night!! I put a bit in with my guinea pigs too,was that ok?? X


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

zowie said:


> Brilliant!  I'm glad its going to go further than I first thought. I wonder if they'l manage to make a mess with it in the night!! I put a bit in with my guinea pigs too,was that ok?? X


That's fine 

All my animals bar the cat get megazorb


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

excuse my ignorance but ive seen this mentioned loads but never seen it anywhere can you only buy it online or? Is this right stuff Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss 

with the wood pellets I use I empty the whole tray once a day, sometimes twice if needs be but not often. is megazorb more effective than wood?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Jay-Nitro said:


> excuse my ignorance but ive seen this mentioned loads but never seen it anywhere can you only buy it online or? Is this right stuff Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss
> 
> with the wood pellets I use I empty the whole tray once a day, sometimes twice if needs be but not often. is megazorb more effective than wood?


Yes thats the stuff!! I was emptying my tray the same too. This morning,i just scooped out the poo but there wasnt hardly any wet bits,so i didnt even have to put anymore in. Brilliant stuff!!  X


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Jay-Nitro said:


> excuse my ignorance but ive seen this mentioned loads but never seen it anywhere can you only buy it online or? Is this right stuff Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss
> 
> with the wood pellets I use I empty the whole tray once a day, sometimes twice if needs be but not often. is megazorb more effective than wood?


That's the stuff, and yes it is much more effective than wood pellets


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure where some of you live but near me (Upminster, Essex) has a farm shop where i go directly to buy megagzorb, my car a ford focus the newer shape fits about 4 sacks on the back seats. It costs abot £7 a sack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Not sure where some of you live but near me (Upminster, Essex) has a farm shop where i go directly to buy megagzorb, my car a ford focus the newer shape fits about 4 sacks on the back seats. It costs abot £7 a sack.


It's £10 here 
Everyone seems to think that because we live near Newmarket we can afford to pay a fortune for pet stuff


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> It's £10 here
> Everyone seems to think that because we live near Newmarket we can afford to pay a fortune for pet stuff


Wow thats expensive! i remember being annoyed that it went up 30p here lol


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> Not sure where some of you live but near me (Upminster, Essex) has a farm shop where i go directly to buy megagzorb, my car a ford focus the newer shape fits about 4 sacks on the back seats. It costs abot £7 a sack.


Thats really good. I got mine off ebay,which with postage cost £14. But now i know i definitely like it,il shop about a bit for it. X


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

zowie said:


> Thats really good. I got mine off ebay,which with postage cost £14. But now i know i definitely like it,il shop about a bit for it. X


If you drive your probably only about 20mins away from the place i go  this is the address

Manor Farm
Ockendon Road
Upminster
Essex
RM14 2TZ

Telephone: 01708 224 666
Fax: 01708 640 223


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

cheers peeps, compared to £3.69 for 10litres of wood pellets frmo tesco it sounds like a bargain! I shall have to invest!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> If you drive your probably only about 20mins away from the place i go  this is the address
> 
> Manor Farm
> Ockendon Road
> ...


Lovely thanks,i think il go there. What other things do they do there? X


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

they sell loads of stuff  many different types of bedding, straw and hay. Most of its horsey things but they sell all types of pet food (dog, cat, rabbit, hammie etc) and treats x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Well i must be in the minority as i hate the stuff. I used it for about 18 months, found it very dusty and it left a layer of silt like stuff behind, and i find the smell rather offensive. It also made my piggies feet sore.

Thankfully i dont use substrate with my guys, and they are happy with a paper based cat litter in their tray.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> they sell loads of stuff  many different types of bedding, straw and hay. Most of its horsey things but they sell all types of pet food (dog, cat, rabbit, hammie etc) and treats x


Excellent,il take a trip over there. Im sure il find a few goodies to bring home with me!!:smile5: X



Nonnie said:


> Well i must be in the minority as i hate the stuff. I used it for about 18 months, found it very dusty and it left a layer of silt like stuff behind, and i find the smell rather offensive. It also made my piggies feet sore.
> 
> Thankfully i dont use substrate with my guys, and they are happy with a paper based cat litter in their tray.


I must say the smell is really not that pleasant. I almost find it smells a bit yeast like. Il keep an eye on the piggies feet,dont want them getting sore. X


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

Just a quickie to say I got a huge big mafoooos bag of megazorb from Farmway in Darlington on saturday and can only say why has it taken me this long to discover it!!!! Seem's to absorb a whole lot more

Top stuff


----------

